# Look what he got me!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well my boyfriend decided to get me a present. He got me a spotted goat! I was not expecting it really as he doesn't really like goats. So any guesses as to breeds? I'm thinking Nubian cross of some sort. Whatever she is she's pretty, a little wild right now though, but that will change. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

whoohoo! very pretty!! looks like a alpine/nubian i had once..although no wild splashes of color!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very interesting face -- what a cutie.

Boyfriend knows the way to your heart


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

can you clone your boyfriend?? or does he have a brother?? i want one.. i'll pay well.. in goats!


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

What a wonderful surprise! She's beautiful- love the pictures. Maybe someday this will catch on instead of bouquets... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW for someone that does not like goats he sure chose well didn't he. That face is just as sweet as ever.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! I think he chose quite well too. :greengrin: Everyone knows how I am about spots. lol I can't wait to breed her to Orion and see what I get! (watch it I'll get another black doeling :roll: ) 

SDK~ He does have a brother but he's older. hehe


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Just looking at the way she is built, she is NubbyXBoer. She is a little more heavy boned in her legs so that may be influenced by the Boer. She looks like a keeper! Good luck with her and I hope she produces well for you! One last question, what are you breeding her to?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes but if she was boer wouldn't she have a more roman nose? :? I don't know, she's healthy and adorable so I guess it doesn't matter.

And I'll be breeding her to my Nubian buck Orion.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is more of a nubi/boer also! She has the face of my Nova and the ears also

She is absolutely beautiful!!!! I love those spots. That is more of what I wanted - but tumbles was the closest thing I could find right now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...what a sweety of a boyfriend!...he must know the way to your heart. :wink: 

My first guess would be boer/nubi cross as well. She is very flashy! Congrats!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aw she's cute!! I thought Nubian/Boer when I first saw her...but not totally sure.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree that she looks very boer through the face and ears. when i first saw her i though nubian boer right off the bat then i looked a bit closer. She doesnt have a roman nose she may have some sort of swiss breed in there as well. But her ears are boer, and her face is more broad, more like a boer then a nubian. Alpines can be pretty wildly spotted as well. But her color looks more nubian, but her side profiles is telling me swiss rather then nubian, she may be a combination of three. Who knows.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No matter what breeds she is.....she is a very pretty girl...  ..I hope you gave your boyfriend a big hug... :hug: because ...if he doesn't like goats....he sure must care about you..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

she is BEAUTIFUL Crissa!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She IS a beauty alright! That bf of yours has a good eye!

Now its just my opinion, but me thinks she might have some kiko in her, because of the ears, they dont lay flat like a pb nub or boer. :shrug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The BF got a HUGE hug and thank you! I was extatic when I saw her in the yard!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Crissa said:


> Thank you all! I think he chose quite well too. :greengrin: Everyone knows how I am about spots. lol I can't wait to breed her to Orion and see what I get! (watch it I'll get another black doeling :roll: )
> 
> SDK~ He does have a brother but he's older. hehe


the question is.. how much older :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

SDK said:


> Crissa said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all! I think he chose quite well too. :greengrin: Everyone knows how I am about spots. lol I can't wait to breed her to Orion and see what I get! (watch it I'll get another black doeling :roll: )
> ...


no kidding....im single in the market and older :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone! The BF got a HUGE hug and thank you! I was extatic when I saw her in the yard!


 Your welcome...Crissa .....I'm glad he got that hug...he so....deserved it..... :greengrin: :thumb: :thumbup: Looks like you found a winner of a BF ....way to go girl... :hi5:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a beautiful doe! Go boyfriend!!

I can't wait to see those kiddos!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> > Crissa said:
> ...


Crissa will be the new "Goat Spot Matchmaker" :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol if thats the case i'm 20 5'8 strawberry blonde w/ grey eyes.. 


FIND ME ONE!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol girls!! :ROFL: 

She's VERY pretty Crissa!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd put her at 50% nuby, 25% boer, 25% alpine

alpine for the ears, boer for the body build, nuby for the colour

and I'll go in for the brother, too


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Very lucky! She looks Boer/Nubian, super cute! :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Keren i think you hit the nail on the head. Theres not telling for sure but that straight face is telling me some sort of swiss breed.
beth


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Crissa said:


>


I LOVE this picture of her!

I can't guess what she is a cross of but she is pretty! Will be exciting to see what she gives you when you bred her!

Deidre


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:ROFL: I don't think I should be a matchemaker! I can't even get one for my best friend. lol :wink: 

Thanks again everyone, I actually got her to let me scratch her nose for a minute yesterday! :greengrin: So she will hopefully tame down real nice.

Chestnut Grove, thank you that's my favorite picture of her! lol


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

what did you name her??


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats Crissa, and wtg to your boyfriend! :thumb: Wow on the spots, and with Orion's spots, sure is going to be exciting to see the kids. :shades:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm yes a name she needs a name....
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thought I'd let you guys know that she finally got a name. Although it's a bit of a weird name. She got named Paintball. Although a lot of the time I'll call her either Paint or Spots. :shrug: But her kids have a nice theme to go on. Guns. lol Pistol, Shotgun, etc. She's also getting friendlier, she doesn't run away when I get close anymore, she's still not too sure about being petted, but we're getting there! I'm ready to see babies! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I foresee ALOT of little "Firearms" in your future!!!

Paintball and Orion are sure to give you a whole arsenal loaded with spots!


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

W--O--W!!! She sure is a beautiful young lady!!!! Beats flowers any day doesn't it!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

LOVE the name!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! And it DEFINITELY beats flowers. :greengrin:


----------

